# LOST on Lower Salmon: Aire Lynx II IK w/ Orange Drybags / Paddles / Fishing Tackle



## Chris W. (Jul 28, 2020)

LOST: Aire Lynx II IK with Orange dry bags, paddles, & tackle box. I was separated from the kayak on the Lower Salmon at Half & Half rapid. I believe the kayak got pinned between half & half and snowhole rapid. Our group didn't see the kayak in any eddies below the rapid. My name and # are on the dry bags. If anyone happens to see it, I would love to hear from you! Picture below is of the kayak the morning before it was lost.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

No good story to go with the lost and found post?


----------



## Gingerjosh (Jul 15, 2020)

Glad to see you made your way to mountain buzz! fingers crossed and keep your head up. After my buddy and I flipped both of our boats at Chattam on the Main someone posted on here a few weeks after saying he found his most expensive dry bag.


----------



## Chris W. (Jul 28, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> No good story to go with the lost and found post?


Well, our group pulled over (river right) to scout half and half rapid. There was a group scouting the rapid ahead of us. The group ahead of us, went back to their boats and ran the rapid. My unmanned kayak followed their group though the rapid and flipped. The group said they saw my boat go by while they were on the beach below half and half, but could't get to it in-time. Neither our group, nor any other groups that we passed on the river saw it. That's why I think it's likely got hung up below half and half. I'm not sure if this is a good story, but if my boat ever gets to run that rapid again, I hope its in the "other half" camp!


----------



## CoryR (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris W. said:


> LOST: Aire Lynx II IK with Orange dry bags, paddles, & tackle box. I was separated from the kayak on the Lower Salmon at Half & Half rapid. I believe the kayak got pinned between half & half and snowhole rapid. Our group didn't see the kayak in any eddies below the rapid. My name and # are on the dry bags. If anyone happens to see it, I would love to hear from you! Picture below is of the kayak the morning before it was lost.
> 
> View attachment 58866


----------



## CoryR (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris- I found your Aire wedged in the boulders on the left in Snowhole, after some tricky lassoing and yanking we got it out with both of your dry bags attached. Dried all your gear out, rolled up Kayak and gabe to another gentleman that had more room. He was gonna drop at cache with the ranger I beleive. 


Chris W. said:


> LOST: Aire Lynx II IK with Orange dry bags, paddles, & tackle box. I was separated from the kayak on the Lower Salmon at Half & Half rapid. I believe the kayak got pinned between half & half and snowhole rapid. Our group didn't see the kayak in any eddies below the rapid. My name and # are on the dry bags. If anyone happens to see it, I would love to hear from you! Picture below is of the kayak the morning before it was lost.
> 
> View attachment 58866


chris-


----------



## CoryR (Aug 14, 2020)

CoryR said:


> Chris- I found your Aire wedged in the boulders on the left in Snowhole, after some tricky lassoing and yanking we got it out with both of your dry bags attached. Dried all your gear out, rolled up Kayak and gabe to another gentleman that had more room. He was gonna drop at cache with the ranger I believe.
> 
> 
> CoryR said:
> ...


----------



## Chris W. (Jul 28, 2020)

Cory- That's fantastic news! Thank you so much!! Any chance you could give me a call to discuss more details? I can't believe it finally showed up! Chris. 814 688-4346.


----------

